# Đại lý chính thức chuyên bán và lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp rẻ



## nhung1hailongvan (14/11/20)

*ĐẠI LÝ CHÍNH THỨC VÀ CHUYÊN LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP GIÁ CỰC RẺ.*


Bạn đang cần tìm một đại lý chính thức và chuyên lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp giá cực rẻ tại đại bàn TPHCM và các tỉnh lân cận phía Nam. Theo dõi ngay bài viết này để có cho mình những thông tin cần thiết nhất về một dịch vụ uy tín và chuyên nghiệp hàng đầu thị trường điện lạnh này nhé!

 Xem thêm: dai-ly-chinh-thuc-va-chuyen-lap-dat-may-lanh-cong-nghiep-gia-cuc-re.html






_Máy lạnh công nghiệp hệ giấu trần nối ống gió được Cty Hải Long Vân lắp đặt cho nhà xưởng_


*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP CÓ NHỮNG LOẠI NÀO? NÊN LỰA CHỌN HÃNG NÀO TỐT NHẤT?*


Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp đặt sàn nối ống gió.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp.
 


















_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió TRANE được Hải Long Vân lắp đặt cho xưởng sản xuất_



*Các thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp có hàng sẵn:*



Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin 5.5hp - 10hp: 59.800.000đ - 82.200.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp LG 10hp: 70.000.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Reetech 10hp: 68.800.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Nagakawa 10hp: 57.800.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Sumikura 10hp: 66.300.000đ
 

*Các thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp được ưa chuộng:*



Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Trane 5.5hp - 24hp: 47.000.000đ - 132.300.000đ.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Daikin: 5.5hp - 20hp: 47.000.000đ - 132.300.000đ.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Reetech: 10hp - 32hp: 66.500.000đ - 194.000.000đ. 
 

⇒ Không có giải pháp nào là tuyệt đối, và tất nhiên, cũng không thể khẳng định được máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp hay máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp mới là sản phẩm tốt hơn. Tất cả còn tùy vào sở thích, điều kiện kinh tế, đặc điểm không gian,… thì mới có thể quyết định được.



Xem thêm: 3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp.















_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp 10 thổi trực tiếp được Cty Hải Long Vân lắp đặt cho xưởng sản xuất_



*ĐẠI LÝ CHÍNH THỨC VÀ CHUYÊN LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH CÔNG NGHIỆP GIÁ CỰC RẺ LÀ ĐÂU?*

Chúng tôi - Công ty Điện lạnh Hải Long Vân cam kết mang đến cho bạn một dịch vụ cung cấp máy lạnh công nghiệp với giá bán lẻ cực rẻ và một đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp tại địa bàn TPHCM và các tỉnh lân cận phía Nam. 
*KẾT LUẬN. *
 Lưu ngay số Hotline chính 0909 787 022 - Mr Hoàng để được tận tình tư vẫn, hỗ trợ về khảo sát công trình thực tế và báo giá trọn gói công trình lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp nhanh chóng và tốt nhất nhé!
Hải Long Vân tự tin là đại lý chính thức và chuyên lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp giá cực rẻ mà bạn cần tìm. Với phạm vi hoạt động trên khắp các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Bình Tân, Bình Thạnh, Phú Nhuận, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, Nhà Bè, Bình Chánh, Cần Giờ, các tỉnh lân cận như Đồng Nai, Bình Dương, Long An, Tiền Giang,... trong thời gian nhanh nhất.
Nguồn link tham khảo: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/may-lanh-cong-nghiep-nen-lua-chon-loai-nao-dai-ly-phan-phoi-va-thi-cong-gia-re-nhat.html


----------

